# Question about Model Kits



## cheddar cheese (May 29, 2005)

How do resin kits differ from noraml plastic kits? And how do vacuform kits differ from normal plastic kits?

HElp would be greatly appreciated because ive seen several models of Italian lpanes which involve these processes


----------



## JCS (May 29, 2005)

> And how do vacuform kits differ from normal plastic kits?



With a vacuform kit you have to cut the parts out from a plastic sheet, they can be a pain if you're not too good with an x-acto knife......


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 29, 2005)

Thanks...I think ill avoid them ones then 

Resin?


----------



## trackend (May 29, 2005)

Speaking of kits my mates grandad tried doing a model of HMS Nelson but he had no patients and his eyesight was getting poor, so when I asked where the anti aircraft guns where he said "no no I remember it didn't have any they took em all off ". So I said what about the life boats why are they all missing he said "the crew have all gone ashore". And the propellers? "in for repair"


----------



## mosquitoman (May 29, 2005)

Resin is normally used for detailed parts, as is etching and white metal


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 29, 2005)

Is is fairly easy to work with though? ie simple to glue etc?


----------



## mosquitoman (May 29, 2005)

I've only worked with etching before out of those and it's very difficult to fold into the right shape, don't pt anykind of masking liquid on it either because it'll pull the etching off. And you need to use superglues


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 29, 2005)

Sounds easy enough. Ill get a cheap one first to see what its like before I buy the P.108...Thanks guys 8)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 29, 2005)

I've done some resin kits from Czechoslovakia. Although very detailed. they could be very brittle. I don't know what caliber model you want to build, but detailing could be challenging.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 1, 2005)

Which Czech kits did you make, FLYBOYJ?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 1, 2005)

Did an RE-2005. This was a long time ago so I don't remember the mfg., but I still got about 150 kits stored. I used to trade with a fellow from Sternberk in the mid-late 1980s. 

When I was building a lot of models I used to kit bash the old SMER kits and make all kinds of weird stuff.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 1, 2005)

wow, from Český Šternberk. During the 80's? Tough red was here those times - did you have any problems with sending/reciving the mail? He probably had some, cause everything what was from West was suspicious - so the gifts you used to send him were checked out were closely by the secret service, I'd guess...

So you must know the awful crappy Kovozávody Prostějov (KoPro) models - like La-5FN in an A4 box, Po-2, etc... These were terrible. Now the KoPro company makes solid models, however, Smer is a classic one! 

Cheers,
Pisis


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 1, 2005)

Pisis said:


> wow, from Český Šternberk. During the 80's? Tough red was here those times - did you have any problems with sending/reciving the mail? He probably had some, cause everything what was from West was suspicious - so the gifts you used to send him were checked out were closely by the secret service, I'd guess...
> 
> So you must know the awful crappy Kovozávody Prostějov (KoPro) models - like La-5FN in an A4 box, Po-2, etc... These were terrible. Now the KoPro company makes solid models, however, Smer is a classic one!
> 
> ...



Oh yea - he used to "smuggle" letters to me wrapped inside the box liners. It took about 6 months for us to get our secret messaging system established. I smuggled him a book on Japanese WW2 Fighters. I actually placed another cover over the original and it got through! The guy flipped! He must of sent me 20 kits after that! 

I guess in those days talking about WW2 and the Japanese was taboo. After the wall came down he sent me many revealing letters on the way things were there.

Oh yea, the old "KP" kits - crappy but a lot of fun (and frustrating) to build. If you make a KP kit look good, you were skilled! The SMER kits were great - always had a blast making them, especially the CR.32. Must of made 5 of them!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 1, 2005)

Why do you need 5 Cr.32's?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 1, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Why do you need 5 Cr.32's?



They're cool! I wish I could build a full size replica! I had 2 from the Spanish Civil War (Morato, Bermudez de Castro), 2 from Italy, and one from Austria. Long gone now


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 1, 2005)

You like Italian planes too?! A man after my own heart!  

The CR.32 is cool though. I bought an Italeri Caproni Ca.311 today


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 1, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> You like Italian planes too?! A man after my own heart!
> 
> The CR.32 is cool though. I bought an Italeri Caproni Ca.311 today



Oh yea, always liked Italian planes. The CR.32 looks like a real fighter even though it's a bi-plane. Squat, rugged, meanicing - reminds me of Rocky Marciano!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 1, 2005)

> Oh yea - he used to "smuggle" letters to me wrapped inside the box liners. It took about 6 months for us to get our secret messaging system established. I smuggled him a book on Japanese WW2 Fighters. I actually placed another cover over the original and it got through! The guy flipped! He must of sent me 20 kits after that!



*W**W* that's cool!!! I'm wondering about what did you send - which kinds of messages? I don't believe he wasn't scanned by the StB (means "Státní Bezpečnost" - "State Security" - secret political police...). How did you inserted the messages in the boxes?




> I guess in those days talking about WW2 and the Japanese was taboo. After the wall came down he sent me many revealing letters on the way things were there.



Yes - it was. The only interpretation of WWII was that Russians liberated us, the only ressistance was the communist one... The western army members (but even some of the former red army soldiers!!!) were imprisoned for many years, some of them even executed!
For more, chceck out the story on my www - section "czechoslovaks". 

BTW, how did you get familiar with this guy? And do you still keep in touch with him?



> Oh yea, the old "KP" kits - crappy but a lot of fun (and frustrating) to build. If you make a KP kit look good, you were skilled! The SMER kits were great - always had a blast making them, especially the CR.32. Must of made 5 of them!.



Yup, the word "frustrating" does it!  You have to sand, sand, sand... Becuase of these plastic shits and bubbles everywhere... I already stopped to buy the KoPro ones. They're very cheap (around 60 Crowns/3 Dollars) but the quality is lacking...

If you want, I can send you some of the new Smer models. I think they made an oldnew 1/48 kit of CR-32 with some resin photoetched parts. How much does the Smer models cost in the US? Here the 1/72 are about 100 Czech Crowns (cca 5 Bucks... S1=around 22Kr - depending to the course), the 1/48 are around 150-250 (around 10-15 dollars).

Check out www.smer.cz






Cheers,
Pisis


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 1, 2005)

AH - nice shot! Thanks for the offer on the kits, I don't have time to build anymore.

I lost track of him around 1993, his name was Ales Horak. I used to wrap the kits with brown paper and insert a secret letter at the fold where I would tape the package up. Never had a problem.

One of the reasons I lost track of him is because he got involved with politics after the communists fell from power. He thanked me for corresponding with him and had great admiration for Ronald Regan.

The book I sent was a an encyclopedia of Japanese Aircraft. He knew the name so he had access somehow. Anyway I found a copy and sent it to him, he was overjoyed! When I changed the cover on the book I also wrapped it in a self-sealing cellophane, maybe that's why it wasn't searched.

Always wanted to visit there. He sent me photos of some beautiful women!


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 1, 2005)

The Czech Republic is a great place. I must go back someday.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 1, 2005)

But how did you meet him?

Yup, Czech girls are stunning nice! My is from the former Yugoslavia, however.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 1, 2005)

Pisis said:


> But how did you meet him?
> 
> Yup, Czech girls are stunning nice! My is from the former Yugoslavia, however.



From an ad from IPMS international


----------



## Pisis (Jun 1, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> From an ad from IPMS international



What is IPMS? Is it "International Plane Modellers Society"?
And which "ad" - do you mean an advertisment?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 1, 2005)

Yes, Yes - He wanted a trading partner, so that's how we started corresponding.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 1, 2005)

Thru a mag or what? I simply cannot imagine how in the eighties a guy from Czecho could without any problems start to trade with an "Imperial Capitalist rat"...


----------



## trackend (Jun 1, 2005)

We're the Imperialist 's, Fly is just a Capitalist


----------



## Pisis (Jun 1, 2005)

Yeah and I'm a Zionist!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 1, 2005)

Okay, then who is the rat?


----------



## Pisis (Jun 1, 2005)

Someone other


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 1, 2005)

trackend said:


> We're the Imperialist 's, Fly is just a Capitalist



Thanks Track  



Pisis said:


> Thru a mag or what? I simply cannot imagine how in the eighties a guy from Czecho could without any problems start to trade with an "Imperial Capitalist rat"...



He ran an ad in a Canadian IPMS international mag. I was living in Canada at the time. Maybe they're not THAT bad (NS thats for you  )  Although when I told him I was American he was delighted!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 1, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Okay, then who is the rat?



Oh yeah! This is where I come in....


----------



## Pisis (Jun 1, 2005)

Yes... the regime was weird - there were some "holes" in the system, in thru these you could get out for a while - like international meetings, vacation in Yugo, etc... but you were scanned AND you had to be a NORMAL citizen - when you were only slightly "uncomfortable", then no chance of anything. 2nd class citizen... That is why people behaved (and still do - the older) so schyzophrenic... Geez God thanks I lived in that shit only for five years!!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 1, 2005)

You guys crack me up!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 1, 2005)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 1, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> You guys crack me up!



Why? Are you made of Porcelain?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 1, 2005)

I do have a glass jaw!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 1, 2005)

Ouch, that must have a sharp taste, especially when eating lemons


----------



## Pisis (Jun 1, 2005)

And I have my left eye glass-made.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 1, 2005)

Sour grapes are the worse!


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh well, if you have to have a glass eye, who better to make those than the Czechs?


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm allways fascinated how a relatively serious discussion (normally around 5 posts) turns into a complete nonsense (sometimes more then 2 pages...)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Youll get used to it


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

I already do!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

Good.  (Why do we have smilies like this?  )


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

yes we should have a competition, who can fit the most smilies in a post at for it to still mean something...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

I could win that totally...I use way too many smilies on msn...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

go on then, break out the smilies.........

but remember it has to make perfect sence..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 2, 2005)

If you give me a subject to talk about then I will 8)


----------



## Pisis (Jun 2, 2005)

I use smilies for hidden senses, sometimes - to provoke!


----------



## Hot Space (Jun 3, 2005)

GOOD GOD!!!!!!!! THAT'S ME BEFORE I HAVE A SHAVE IN THE MORNINGS  

Hot Space


----------



## plan_D (Jun 3, 2005)

You do a story and add in the smilies during the story, that's what I do when I'm bored and talking to a friend on Yahoo!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

:


----------



## trackend (Jun 3, 2005)

Pisis said:


> I use smilies for hidden senses, sometimes - to provoke!


How did you get hold of my passport picture Pisis


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 4, 2005)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 4, 2005)

Should be in the Big Book of British Smiles...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 5, 2005)

hey, in that episode dr. hibbert wasn't the dentist??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 5, 2005)

I know...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 5, 2005)

which one is that episode?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 5, 2005)

the one where lisa needs braces aint it??


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 5, 2005)

Yep.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 5, 2005)

trust you to know...........


----------



## Pisis (Jun 5, 2005)

Dunno this one... what exactly mean braces?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 5, 2005)

It was my favourite show for years. It's been going for about fifteen years now though, and it's gotten stale. I think they need to end it.


----------



## JCS (Jun 7, 2005)

Anyone know the difference between Limited run kits and regular plastic kits? I was reading some reviews of a couple kits the other day and some said things like "This kit shouldnt be too much of a challenge for someone with a few limited run kits under their belt." Do they require more work or arent they produced as good as regular kits or something?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 9, 2005)

They're kits that aren't mass produced. Normally VERY high detail, can be vacuum- formed, have white metal, resin or etched parts


----------

